# From galaxy nexus to the rezound?



## droidwalkey (Jul 13, 2011)

Just want some feedback, I find myself missing HTC sense, and that is the only good option on Verizon. So give me some good feedback, so I can make an informed decision.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drewsipher (Jul 11, 2011)

The form of sense on that is outdated. I'd wait for the incredible 4g. Why are you missing sense?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

There is no good advice to this


----------



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

I too love sense but it got so boring after 4 months with the rezound. Don't get me wrong it was by far the most consistent phone I've had and just always seemed to work! Me personally though I had to have jellybean!!!!!!!!!!!! And I love the developer community for this phone. I've never had so many ROM options. I feel like I'm changing ROMs every day







Rezound equals consistent working beast of a phone!!!! Nexus equals limitless developer freedom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidwalkey (Jul 13, 2011)

I completely agree with the development of the nexus, I just love how beautiful sense looks. And sense 3.6 is pretty new with the ics update the rezound just received. Quite frankly if I had my way I would cop the one x but I am not jumping to atat.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

droidwalkey said:


> And sense 3.6 is pretty new


Except it's not. All newer phones (One series) are on Sense 4.0+.


----------



## mdrentz (Oct 25, 2011)

The inc 4g is already out


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Gross.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

I do like sense, it was nice on my og incredible. But Google got it right with Jellybean. Even the colors are perfect. 
So I guess I would recommend not getting the rezound.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

The Rezound isn't bad, but if you want sense get the incredible 4g LTE. I went from the GNEX to rezound because of poor 3g reception. I ended up missing the screen size and fluidity of the GNEX. Then we got 4g LTE where I live and the signal strength is identical now. So I came back to the GNEX.


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

I threw up in my mouth when I read the title

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

While we're emotionally attached to our favorite phones and have very strong opinions on the choices of others, please make sure you stay kind in this thread. You might not agree with the OP's choice but it _is_ his money to spend. If you want to bash the choice, please choose otherwise.


----------



## droidwalkey (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you, yes just looking for feedback from my fellow android users not any negative comments.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

The rezound? Isn't that still loaded w/ gingerbread? Are you being serious or is this comedy hour?


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

droidwalkey said:


> Thank you, yes just looking for feedback from my fellow android users not any negative comments.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sorry, i didn't see your post before I posted. OK, it looks like your serious so here's my feedback. IMO, the rezound is one of the least appealing of the "high end" devices at Verizon. Its too bad the one x didn't land on Verizon because that would be a better choice over the rezound for an htc fan. However, I must dissent with your observations. I don't think it's one of the the only good options currently available at Verizon. Right now there just doesn't seem to be much at Verizon for an htc fan...


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

The rezound finally got ics on august 2nd officially but it's only running 4.0.3 and sense 3.6. It is still pathetically slow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Rezound vs. Dinc 4G LTE? Not much of a contest, IMO. Rezound has better screen, more memory & better processor. But don't expect jelly bean for either device for awhile. HTC proly won't even release official JB for the Rezound.

Out of curiosity, what do you like about Sense that can't be done with widgets?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> Rezound vs. Dinc 4G LTE? Not much of a contest, IMO. Rezound has better screen, more memory & better processor. But don't expect jelly bean for either device for awhile. HTC proly won't even release official JB for the Rezound.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what do you like about Sense that can't be done with widgets?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Huh? The inc 4glte has a S4..


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

The Inc 4g has a really small screen though ;p (My only comment, and mainly the reason I didn't get it.)


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> The rezound finally got ics on august 2nd officially but it's only running 4.0.3 and sense 3.6. It is still pathetically slow.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I looked at it about a week or so ago at a Verizon store and the demo was still loaded with gingerbread. That's good to see it finally has ics and I think that bootloader can be unlocked now. Well, ics and an unlocked bootloader is enough to work with. If it can be exchanged instead of bought, that wouldn't be too bad of a deal for an htc/sense fan...


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> Huh? The inc 4glte has a S4..


Oops. You are correct. But I still think the Rezound is a better buy, especially if you get a used one cheap.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Rezound is basically a Thunderbolt with a larger, higher resolution screen and less overall development. Just something to keep in mind depending on your opinion of the Thunderbolt. That plus to get a real unlocked bootloader you have to short out a circuit killing your warranty. Arguably, you can say you already lost the warranty when you had to use the htcunlock on their site, but the shorting of the circuit afterwards is "the nail in the coffin."

Only reason to be interested in the Inc 4g is mainly the integrated LTE inside the CPU chip like the One S and the S3. That or if you want a smaller phone size. Comes at the cost of a lower resolution though (960 x 540). However, the GPU is also the same as the One Series. Too bad it doesn't look like the One Series. HTC needs to retire that old design for their Incredible/EVO/Desire series.

I'm not a fan of HTC lately with their restrictiveness, but here's a good review on the Inc 4g for anyone who is interested: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6091/htc-droid-incredible-4g-lte-review


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

You should ask this question in the rezound section. I myself left sense behind for a reason and don't miss it a bit, and every HTC phone I had I always put a aosp ROM on so I can only tell you is go for what you want.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidwalkey (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys, yes I really do wish that the one series would have dropped on Verizon. I have only seriously between contimplated the rezound when it got the official ics update. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

AshG said:


> While we're emotionally attached to our favorite phones and have very strong opinions on the choices of others, please make sure you stay kind in this thread. You might not agree with the OP's choice but it _is_ his money to spend. If you want to bash the choice, please choose otherwise.


Your right. I apologize, I thought I was just joking but I woke up this morning and saw it as trolling...... personally i can't ever own anything but a Nexus, unless it was also near unbrickable, I'll never buy another phone based on hype like I did with the Bionic. Be patient and make sure it has a large dev following before buying (if you care about that). Don't be like me and remember the Bionic!!!!


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't understand why people ask questions like this in a section where most people are happy with the phone you're trying to leave. You can expect us to be like yeah the GNex sucks get the Rezound.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

My mom always said if you have nothing nice to say don't say anything at all, so as for the OP I have nothing to say to you about your choice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

If I were to get an HTC phone right now on Verizon it'd be inc 4g for the reasons mentioned above specifically the integrated lte and s4 processor. Sense 4 is nice but I'm an aosp/stock google fan especially since ICS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

The INC4G is ten times a better deal than the Rezound.
I came from the Rezound and the battery is horrible, horrible, horrible, literally worst battery life of any phone I've ever had.

If you really gotta leave the awesome Nexus







, Inc4G is where it's at. Also much more powerful phone.


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> My mom always said if you have nothing nice to say don't say anything at all, so as for the OP I have nothing to say to you about your choice.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You said it all tho...


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> The INC4G is ten times a better deal than the Rezound. I came from the Rezound and the battery is horrible, horrible, horrible, literally worst battery life of any phone I've ever had.


You must have never had a Thunderbolt.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Rezound is basically a slightly newer Thunderbolt with a better screen. Same LTE chipset and a slightly newer GPU and CPU variant. Rezound probably gets the same battery life, though I only had a TB and never a Rezound.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

My wife has the Rezound and the ICS update has completely ruined her device. Trying to get it all fixed up but it's been a PITA!

Personally I'll never own an HTC device again unless they get a Nexus and it's all unlocked and better hardware.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Watch out, you're in the Nexus section. Any mention of wanting something other than stock android will get you banished.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> You must have never had a Thunderbolt.


I haven't but trust me, the Rezound was awful. OP would be making a huge mistake.

If he's gonna jump to HTC, its the INC or bust.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I haven't but trust me, the Rezound was awful. OP would be making a huge mistake.
> 
> If he's gonna jump to HTC, its the INC or bust.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You must not of had a Rezound after the ICS OTA lol. It went from bad to worse!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Watch out, you're in the Nexus section. Any mention of wanting something other than stock android will get you banished.


Not banished, just told you're totally wrong like most other subforums for recent devices would do if you asked them to consider another recent phone. If you haven't seen that trend in other forums over the years, you haven't read them enough


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 3, 2011)

yarly said:


> ...That plus to get a real unlocked bootloader you have to short out a circuit killing your warranty. Arguably, you can say you already lost the warranty when you had to use the htcunlock on their site, but the shorting of the circuit afterwards is "the nail in the coffin.


I assume you don't actually own a Rezound because this is entirely false.
First off you can unlock the boot loader from HTCDev.com secondly if you want S-off, which isn't actually necessary, albeit useful, then it must be done by performing the "wire trick" which is NOT shorting anything out that would be traceable to anyone.

Now to the topic at hand. I own both a Gnex and Rezound. They are both great devices. I love the clean AOSP that I get with my Gnex but HATE the signal quality. Yes I have read the "this is why your Verizon signal sucks" thread, but I can tell you without a doubt that the Rezound has the strongest radios I've seen. This is also comparing other phones like the RAZR, Thunderbolt, Charge, Lucid, and Revolution, all of which I have had at some point. The radio is so much worse on the gnex that I actually tether my Gnex off my Rezound When I am at home. Let's also put this into some perspective. Chad from XDA worked his magic to get a working RIL for AOSP ROMs on the Rezound, which is still buggy, yet STILL gets better signal strength then previously mentioned devices.
Jelly Bean is super fast, but the Rezound isn't as slow as others make it out to be. It may not be as snappy, but it is still a quick device considering it is running Sense. With AOSP on the Rezound it is actually on the heels of the GNex.

Ultimately the choice is yours and will be difficult, but it is not the bad choice that numerous others have made it out to be.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> I assume you don't actually own a Rezound because this is entirely false.
> First off you can unlock the boot loader from HTCDev.com secondly if you want S-off, which isn't actually necessary, albeit useful, then it must be done by performing the "wire trick" which is NOT shorting anything out that would be traceable to anyone


You don't have to, but the unlock by HTC is gimped compared to say the unlocking of the Thunderbolt and thus, is not a "full unlock" in comparison to prior HTC phones so I stand by my statement. You may not be able to tell looking at the hardware, but when you can't undo the unlocking, you sure can tell and good luck sending it back for a warranty issue.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> You must not of had a Rezound after the ICS OTA lol. It went from bad to worse!


I sold my Rezound for my Nexus about a month and a half ago.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick0984 (Oct 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> You must not of had a Rezound after the ICS OTA lol. It went from bad to worse!


I myself have a Gnex and love it. However, I was visiting my sister this past weekend whom has a Rezound. I got to play with it with the new ICS update and I think it is is great. Gnex great? No, but I still think it was fast and did everything I asked of it. Definitely not the awful piece of trash some of you are making it sound like. The ICS update 100% made it a better device.

If it screwed something up for you, then you might need a format/wipe. Bad app or two maybe, perhaps having issues with ICS? I dunno, but hers ran extremely well, so I find it hard to believe that an update alone made your device awful or it would make everyone's awful, and they wouldn't have released it. Isolated cases are much more indicative of an isolated reason, ie, user error, botched install, hardware failure, etc.


----------

